# 35 and 52 pound flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished alone last night and kept cool 










I got these 2 and a channel cat.










I hope to get some more before it gets too cold.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice. Two fish like that can make a busy night for one guy.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice cats. I have caught most of my best fish while alone, so no help and no good pictures. At least you were able to get pictures with the fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice Robby!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Second pic is SWEETNESS! NICE!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

That's a fine night's fishin'! :G


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job Robert, Woody and I spent the night taking care of Tanner with the Croop! You won.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob
You can stay on the couch. Magis agreed to come catch your flathead


----------

